# My Fursona!



## ari (Nov 7, 2009)

Name:Ari
Age:19
Sex:Female
Species:Lioness
Height:4"5
Weight:490
Appearance:
- Hair and fur:Long Fluffy black mane and Golden fur
- Markings:Branding that says *Cetol* on my ass
- Eye color:Green
- Other features:
Behavior and Personality:Happy, Horney, Easy
Skills:Very very fast, very very horney, very very easy, loves to pounce and maul faces off :3
Weaknesses:
Likes:Meat, Lions and lionesses, sleeping, playing, yiffing
Dislikes:War, people that don't yiff
Goal:To get with many many furries and yiff 
Theme song:Wanta Fuck You
Star sign:Scorpio
Favorite foodussy
Favorite drinkepsi
Favorite location:The dark
Favorite weather: Dark, stormy 
Favorite colorink
Least liked food:Seafood
Least liked drink:diarrea
Least liked location:sky
Least liked weather:Really sunny
Favorite person:Cetol
Least liked person:Yao
Friends:Everyone 
Enemies:Yao
Orientation: Bi


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2009)

Sounds... very sexual.


----------



## Dass (Nov 7, 2009)

ari said:


> Weaknesses:



MARY SUE ALERT!!


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2009)

Dass said:


> MARY SUE ALERT!!


I can guess her weakness is wanting so much Yiff. Not a bad weakness for a lioness.


----------



## cetol (Nov 7, 2009)

Hai my whore finally joined the forum.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 7, 2009)

Well this is..

Lovely?


----------



## Telnac (Nov 8, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Well this is..
> 
> Lovely?


I call it disturbing.  I like sex as much as anyone else, but this whole fursona just screams "I'm a net.slut!"  Needless to say, that makes me dubious about every aspect of it... including its creator.

Even the most sexually charged people on here have some element of their personality that goes beyond "fuck me."


----------



## ari (Nov 8, 2009)

Telnac said:


> I call it disturbing. I like sex as much as anyone else, but this whole fursona just screams "I'm a net.slut!" Needless to say, that makes me dubious about every aspect of it... including its creator.
> 
> Even the most sexually charged people on here have some element of their personality that goes beyond "fuck me."


 
SOMEONE NEEDS TO GET LAID!!! call me emk?


----------



## Telnac (Nov 8, 2009)

ari said:


> SOMEONE NEEDS TO GET LAID!!! call me emk?


*lol*


----------



## ari (Nov 8, 2009)

BITCH DID I SAY YOU COULD LOL! its a yes or no question...When you decide to say yes my number is <removed>


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 8, 2009)

ari said:


> BITCH DID I SAY YOU COULD LOL! its a yes or no question...When you decide to say yes my number is <removed>



Fuck man your quite forward XD


----------



## Telnac (Nov 9, 2009)

ari said:


> BITCH DID I SAY YOU COULD LOL! its a yes or no question...When you decide to say yes my number is <removed>


Then the answer would be no.  I have a gf who takes care of that quite well, thanks.


----------



## Qoph (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm real close to closing this... I'll give it one more chance though.  Stay on topic and away from personal insults.  Also ari please don't give out your phone number on a public forum, that never works out well.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Nov 11, 2009)

This IS a joke..right....right!?


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 11, 2009)

Could be a joke, but unfortunately it very well might not. 

On the assumption that is NOT a joke...



*shakes head* 

You have created a monster, a demon, a horrid thing...


You have created a catgirl (literally)


You have created a character with no attributes other than... well, none really...

Wanting sex is not an aspect of personality. 

Your "fursona" has no personality, no history, and most importantly, nothing that would remotely interest another person. 

"But who doesn't love a slut?" 

True, but you still need a personality. You need something to make it believable. Would you read a book about a person like the one you have described? Answer: no. It would be boring. Aside from random and meaningless sex with even more random people, nothing would happen. 


You have to make it real. Yes, you created a fictional character to escape reality, but you're going to have to live with the the fact that reality is still real. You can't throw it out the window. 


People aren't like that in reality, your character would be institutionalized like *that* if it showed up in the real world.






Edit: Has anyone else had "My Immortal" pop into their head reading this?


----------

